# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شمالیا یه لحظه بیاین

## _Fateme_

سلام بچه ها پرستاری آزاد رشت،چالوس،ساری،گرگان 
کدومشون تاپ تره از لحاظ آموزشی و رفاهی؟؟؟
مثلا علوم دارویی تهران خیلی خوبه 
لطفا اگه میدونید با دلیل ترتیب بندی کنید و بگید بهم خیلی ممنون

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

رشت که خوب خییلی خوبه...استاداشم خیلی خوبن..دوستم میره راضیه
جاهای دیگه رو هم نمیدونم
از لحاط رفاهی هم مگه بهتر از رشت داریم اصن..والاااا :Y (544):

----------


## ciiiin

سلام دوست عزیز
پرستاری گرگان ماداشتیم توفامیل که خیلی راضی بودن ازلحاظ امکانات واساتید,پرستاری ساری هم داشتیم که ازلحاظ خوابگاه وامکانات چندان راضی نبودن,ازچالوس ورشت هم نمیدونم.

----------


## _Fateme_

> سلام دوست عزیز
> پرستاری گرگان ماداشتیم توفامیل که خیلی راضی بودن ازلحاظ امکانات واساتید,پرستاری ساری هم داشتیم که ازلحاظ خوابگاه وامکانات چندان راضی نبودن,ازچالوس ورشت هم نمیدونم.



ممنون فقط اینکه دانشگاه کجا بوده؟ داخل شهره یا بیرونش؟ خوابگاه میدادن دیگه؟

----------


## ciiiin

دانشگاه آزادگرگان داخل شهربوده خوابگاه هم میدادن,
دانشگاه آزادواحدپرستاری ساری هم داخل شهربوده ولی ازنظرخوابگاه یکم مسافت وکیفیت پایین بوده .

----------


## Catman

> سلام بچه ها پرستاری آزاد رشت،چالوس،ساری،گرگان 
> کدومشون تاپ تره از لحاظ آموزشی و رفاهی؟؟؟
> مثلا علوم دارویی تهران خیلی خوبه 
> لطفا اگه میدونید با دلیل ترتیب بندی کنید و بگید بهم خیلی ممنون


بین گرگان و رشت فکر میکنم رشت بهتر باشه ولی برای اطمینان برین تیپ بندی دانشگاه ها رو ببینین.تو پزشکی رشت از گرگان خیلی سطحش بالاتر هست و اساتیدش هم بهتر هستند.
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گرگان هم،ورودی گرگان هست یعنی نه داخل شهر و نه خارج شهر.

----------


## H03ein

بین این چهار مورد مسلما میشه گفت "رشت". سه مورد دیگه لولشون از رشت پایین تره.
 چون شهریه که هم از نظر دانشگاهی در سطح خوبیه و هم در دوران تحصیلت مطمئن باش دلتو نمیزنه.
ساری با اینکه مرکز استانه ولی دانشگاهش، آش دهن سوزی نیست. (حتی دولتیاش)
گرگان... از نظر دانشگاهی معمولیه ولی شهر پر زرق و برقی نیست و یه جورایی زندگی ساده ای توش جریان داره. ممکنه دلتو بزنه.
درباره چالوس چیزی نشنیدم.

----------


## _Fateme_

> بین این چهار مورد مسلما میشه گفت "رشت". سه مورد دیگه لولشون از رشت پایین تره.
>  چون شهریه که هم از نظر دانشگاهی در سطح خوبیه و هم در دوران تحصیلت مطمئن باش دلتو نمیزنه.
> ساری با اینکه مرکز استانه ولی دانشگاهش، آش دهن سوزی نیست. (حتی دولتیاش)
> گرگان... از نظر دانشگاهی معمولیه ولی شهر پر زرق و برقی نیست و یه جورایی زندگی ساده ای توش جریان داره. ممکنه دلتو بزنه.
> درباره چالوس چیزی نشنیدم.


ممنون 
نه حالا میگم قرار برم شهر دیگه پس یکمم باید خوش بگذره دیگه مرسی از چیزایی که گفتی

----------


## Mojgan*M

> سلام بچه ها پرستاری آزاد رشت،چالوس،ساری،گرگان 
> کدومشون تاپ تره از لحاظ آموزشی و رفاهی؟؟؟
> مثلا علوم دارویی تهران خیلی خوبه 
> لطفا اگه میدونید با دلیل ترتیب بندی کنید و بگید بهم خیلی ممنون


ازاد خبر ندارم ولی دولتی همیشه اول رشت بوده بعد ساری و گرگان با هم
دوستم داره رشت میخونه از همه چی رشت راضیه البته دولتیه اونم ازادو نمیدونم

----------


## amir 1378

ساری  هم شهرخوبیه هم دانشگاهش خوبه من خودم ساری زندگی میکنم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

من 4 سال گرگان زندگی کردم، شهر قشنگیه، فقط هوای شمال افتضاحه دیگه، باید تحمل کرد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Catman

درضمن دانشگاه ازاد گرگان داخل گرگان هست منطقه ای بنام خرگوش تپه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tamana1375

سلام من مامایی چالوس می خونم ...چالوس خوابگاه داره و خوابگاهش دقیقا رو به روی دانشگاهه یعنی فوق العاده نزدیک..هم به پلاژنزدیکه هم به رادیو دریا..نمک آبرود و متل قو و جنگل های زواتم کنارشه یعنی از نظر تفریحی عالیه.. ولی از نظر علمی صفره خوابگاه داره ولی من تو سالی که اونجا بودم حس زندان را داشتم خیلی اذیت شدم نه تنها من بلکه همه دوستام و ترم بالایی ها...از طرفی سطح علمی و اساتیدشم داغونه داغون :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): ...از من به تو نصیحت هرگز چالوسا نزن نزن نیا اونجا که خیلی بده :Yahoo (31): پشت کنکور ماندن بهتر از اونجاست..

----------


## _Fateme_

> سلام من مامایی چالوس می خونم ...چالوس خوابگاه داره و خوابگاهش دقیقا رو به روی دانشگاهه یعنی فوق العاده نزدیک..هم به پلاژنزدیکه هم به رادیو دریا..نمک آبرود و متل قو و جنگل های زواتم کنارشه یعنی از نظر تفریحی عالیه.. ولی از نظر علمی صفره خوابگاه داره ولی من تو سالی که اونجا بودم حس زندان را داشتم خیلی اذیت شدم نه تنها من بلکه همه دوستام و ترم بالایی ها...از طرفی سطح علمی و اساتیدشم داغونه داغون...از من به تو نصیحت هرگز چالوسا نزن نزن نیا اونجا که خیلی بدهپشت کنکور ماندن بهتر از اونجاست..


از بقیشون چی؟؟؟ رشت چطوره؟

----------


## tamana1375

من از باقیشون اطلاع ندارم..اخه من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد چالوسم و بخاطر همین اطلاع دارم..ولی قبولیت بستگی به ترازت داره رشت تراز بالاتری نسبت به چالوس میخواد..فقط یه چیز را بدون هر انتخابی کردی باید بمونی انتقالی و مهمان را بهشون مبادا فکر کنی چون اصلا و به هیچ وجه امکان پذیر نیست...راستی پرستاری چالوس تا رتبه21000قبوله البته حواستون باشه ظرفیت مازاد نزنید چون اگه قرار باشه بیاید چالوس مازادش اصلا ارزش نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir00

> بین این چهار مورد مسلما میشه گفت "رشت". سه مورد دیگه لولشون از رشت پایین تره.
>  چون شهریه که هم از نظر دانشگاهی در سطح خوبیه و هم در دوران تحصیلت مطمئن باش دلتو نمیزنه.
> ساری با اینکه مرکز استانه ولی دانشگاهش، آش دهن سوزی نیست. (حتی دولتیاش)
> گرگان... از نظر دانشگاهی معمولیه ولی شهر پر زرق و برقی نیست و یه جورایی زندگی ساده ای توش جریان داره. ممکنه دلتو بزنه.
> درباره چالوس چیزی نشنیدم.


گرگان و زندگی ساده ؟ 
 :Yahoo (23): 
تخمین زدن گرگان تا دو سه سال آینده جزء شهرهای بزرگ میشه 
 :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Alfredo

دوستان دبیرستانی عزیز نمیدونم چجور میگن رشت بهتره !!!! 
از نظر علمی دانشگاه ساری به مراتب از بقیه باباتره و در کنار شهید بهشتی و شاهرود علاوه بر مرکز طرح سوال قطب بودن ازمون های علوم پایه ریفرم هم برگذار میکنه.حتی سوال های ازمون های علوم پایه و پره برای رشت و گرگان و بابل توسط ساری طرح میشده تا همین اسفند امسال.در کل از نظر علمی دانشگاه ساری به مراتب بالاتره.شما حرف یه عده دبیرستانی که از این و اون شنیدن رو گوش نکن.این از نظر دولتی.از نظر ازاد هم دانشگاه ازاد ساری بسیار قوی عمل می کنه و بیمارستان های خوبی داره و ایتاد های برجسته ای رو در اختیار گرفته و حتی اجازه گرفتن دانشجو دندون رو هم کسب کرده.از نظر تفریحات که برای یک دختر هم ساری بسیار خوبه.خوابگاه هم میدن ولی نمیدونم کیفیتش چجوره ولی در کل از دانشگاه نباید انتظار خوایگاه خوب داشت

----------


## _Fateme_

> دوستان دبیرستانی عزیز نمیدونم چجور میگن رشت بهتره !!!! 
> از نظر علمی دانشگاه ساری به مراتب از بقیه باباتره و در کنار شهید بهشتی و شاهرود علاوه بر مرکز طرح سوال قطب بودن ازمون های علوم پایه ریفرم هم برگذار میکنه.حتی سوال های ازمون های علوم پایه و پره برای رشت و گرگان و بابل توسط ساری طرح میشده تا همین اسفند امسال.در کل از نظر علمی دانشگاه ساری به مراتب بالاتره.شما حرف یه عده دبیرستانی که از این و اون شنیدن رو گوش نکن.این از نظر دولتی.از نظر ازاد هم دانشگاه ازاد ساری بسیار قوی عمل می کنه و بیمارستان های خوبی داره و ایتاد های برجسته ای رو در اختیار گرفته و حتی اجازه گرفتن دانشجو دندون رو هم کسب کرده.از نظر تفریحات که برای یک دختر هم ساری بسیار خوبه.خوابگاه هم میدن ولی نمیدونم کیفیتش چجوره ولی در کل از دانشگاه نباید انتظار خوایگاه خوب داشت



دوستان منظورشون آزاد بود 
به هرحال نمیشه که انتظار خوابگاه خوب نداشت!!!!!


پ.ن:دوستان تعصبی حرف نزنید فقط راهنمایی کنید

----------


## N3DA

فاطمه من از چن نفر پرسیدم.متفق القول گفتن رشت از ساری بهتره.

بچه ها بابل رو هم یه راهنمایی میکنین لطفا : )
چه جوریه؟

----------


## va6hid

> من 4 سال گرگان زندگی کردم، شهر قشنگیه، فقط هوای شمال افتضاحه دیگه، باید تحمل کرد


بهترین هوای ایران توی شماله ، اونوقت افتضاحه و شما تحمل کردی؟ :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## N3DA

> بهترین هوای ایران توی شماله ، اونوقت افتضاحه و شما تحمل کردی؟


برمنکرش لعنت که ملت یه نصفه روز تعطیلی هم گیر بیارن سریع جم و جور میکنن میان شمال  :Yahoo (94):  نمونه بارزش خود ما  :Yahoo (4): 
شاید منظور این دوستمون شرجی بودن هواست که قابل تحمل نیست.
البته اونم همه ی فصول سال نیست.

----------


## Mahya14

> بهترین هوای ایران توی شماله ، اونوقت افتضاحه و شما تحمل کردی؟


شمال با صفا و زیباست اما هوا داغونه. هم شرجیه هم به شدت گرم. حداقل برای کسایی که تو اون هوا نبودن خیلی سخته

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> فاطمه من از چن نفر پرسیدم.متفق القول گفتن رشت از ساری بهتره.
> 
> بچه ها بابل رو هم یه راهنمایی میکنین لطفا : )
> چه جوریه؟


سوال منم هست....اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا..دانشگاه دولتی بابل و بابلسر چطوریه؟؟از نظر علمی....خوابگاه...همه موارد..یه توضیح بدید لطفا اگه کسی میدونه..

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> سوال منم هست....اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا..دانشگاه دولتی بابل و بابلسر چطوریه؟؟از نظر علمی....خوابگاه...همه موارد..یه توضیح بدید لطفا اگه کسی میدونه..


در توصیف دانشگاه بابلسر فقط همین که بزرگترین و بهترین موسسه آموزش عالی سراسر استانه : ))

----------


## shaghayegh.yi

> در توصیف دانشگاه بابلسر فقط همین که بزرگترین و بهترین موسسه آموزش عالی سراسر استانه : ))


واقعا ؟؟چه خوووب...شما درباره ی خوابگاهش اطلاعی ندارین؟؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> واقعا ؟؟چه خوووب...شما درباره ی خوابگاهش اطلاعی ندارین؟؟


جایی که ما ساکن هستیم فاصله زیادی تا دانشگاه مازندران نداره و اگه قبول بشم نیازی به خوابگاه ندارم، ولی جوری که دوستام تعریف میکنن خیلی خوبه

----------


## rajabph

منکه میگم مازندرانو خط بکش :Yahoo (31): خودم هستم اینجا.حداقل رشت شاید بهتر باشه گیلان امکانات بیشتری داره همه جوره

----------


## rajabph

میخوای بری پرستاری ازاد؟ :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Sara prs

ميشه دندون و پزشكي ساري و رشتم هم مقايسه كنين..هم از نظر سطح علمي هم خوابگاه .ممنون
اگ راجع ب بجنوردم اطلاعاتي دارين ممنون ميشم بگين

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> منکه میگم مازندرانو خط بکشخودم هستم اینجا.حداقل رشت شاید بهتر باشه گیلان امکانات بیشتری داره همه جوره


مشکلاتش چیه بنظرتون؟

----------


## rajabph

> مشکلاتش چیه بنظرتون؟


این مازندران خراب شده چیش درسته اخه که اینش باشه :Yahoo (31): هرچیم هس مال قبل انقلابه :Y (674): بعد انقلاب همه پیشرفت کردن مازندران همونطو موند :Yahoo (33): باز بابل به اونطرف خداروشکر بهتره.شرق که هیچی البته این شهردار آخریه ساری اقای عبوری خدا خیرش بده کلی آباد کرده ولی خیلیا چشم همین یذره آبادیم ندارن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> بهترین هوای ایران توی شماله ، اونوقت افتضاحه و شما تحمل کردی؟


هوای شرجی کجاش بهترین هوای ایرانه؟

----------


## _Fateme_

> میخوای بری پرستاری ازاد؟



میگم برم از دست فامیل راحت شم واسه کنکورم میخونم ولی میدونم که تهران نیارم کرجو میارم دیگه 

دوستان جان من منظورم آزاده هااااااااا

----------


## maryam2015

*سلام بچه هاا..دوست من پزشکی رشت میخونه خیلی تعریف می کنه از همه نظر خوابگاه هم میگه عالیه ....*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam2015


سلام بچه هاا..دوست من پزشکی رشت میخونه خیلی تعریف می کنه از همه نظر خوابگاه هم میگه عالیه ....


آزاد دیگه ؟!*

----------


## tamana1375

منم دقیقا با طرز فکر تو زدم چالوس برم از فامیل دور باشم بخونم ولی نشد هرگز نشد :Yahoo (2): تمام وقتم صرف تهیه غذا و این چیزا شد چون دانشگاه غذا نمی داد خوابگاه همیشه کثیف بود و فاجعه آمیز ترین بخش اینکه سالن مطالعه نداشت بچه ها می رفتن داخل نماز خونه درس می خوندن :Yahoo (19): نشد که بخونم..بنظرمن اگه کرج میاری بمون همون جا و تو خونه بخون آرامش خونه را هیجا نداره حتی شمال...برو دانشگاه و وقتای آزاد که خونه ای بخون به فامیل و پدر و مادر هم بگو درسای دانشگاهما دارم می خونم..

----------


## _Hellish_

رشت ب نظر من خیلی بهتره 

مازندرانم خوبه ولی اونقدر آپشن نداره ک بیارزه  بخاطرش مسیر رفت و آمدت رو طولانی کنی

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> میگم برم از دست فامیل راحت شم واسه کنکورم میخونم ولی میدونم که تهران نیارم کرجو میارم دیگه 
> 
> دوستان جان من منظورم آزاده هااااااااا


به هیچ وجه نمی تونی برا کنکورت بخونی، بمون تو شهر خودتون از دانشگاه هم مرخصی بگیر بشین بخون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohaa_mad

در مورد دانشگاه نوشیروانی بابل میدونین؟ خوابگاهش خوبه؟
آیا ارزش دور بودنو داره؟

----------


## maryam2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -AMiN-



آزاد دیگه ؟!


ای وای نه دولتی منظورتون ازاد بود ؟؟؟*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> سلام بچه ها پرستاری آزاد رشت،چالوس،ساری،گرگان 
> کدومشون تاپ تره از لحاظ آموزشی و رفاهی؟؟؟
> مثلا علوم دارویی تهران خیلی خوبه 
> لطفا اگه میدونید با دلیل ترتیب بندی کنید و بگید بهم خیلی ممنون


سلام من خودم چالوس درس میخونم .رشت اول از همه و توی مازندران بابل از همه بالاتره بعد ساری و گرگان و بعد چالوس و لاهیجان و مابقی
مثلا برای اناتومی ما جسد نداشتیم و جسد واسه تنکابنه چون پزشکی دارن اونجا.
از لحاظ بیمارستانی بابل بالاتره
برای بخش سوختگی و اعصاب و روان ساری باید بریم

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam2015



ای وای نه دولتی منظورتون ازاد بود ؟؟؟


منظور م ن نه منظور استارتر -_-*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Afsoon_chashman


سلام من خودم چالوس درس میخونم .رشت اول از همه و توی مازندران بابل از همه بالاتره بعد ساری و گرگان و بعد چالوس و لاهیجان و مابقی
مثلا برای اناتومی ما جسد نداشتیم و جسد واسه تنکابنه چون پزشکی دارن اونجا.
از لحاظ بیمارستانی بابل بالاتره
برای بخش سوختگی و اعصاب و روان ساری باید بریم


درمورد خوابگاه چالوس چطوره ؟! 
اصلا میده ؟! 
یا مثل یه سری از دانشگاه ازادا فقط به دخترا میده ؟!
شهریه خوابگاهاشون ؟!*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> *
> درمورد خوابگاه چالوس چطوره ؟! 
> اصلا میده ؟! 
> یا مثل یه سری از دانشگاه ازادا فقط به دخترا میده ؟!
> شهریه خوابگاهاشون ؟!*


هم خوابگاه دختران داره هم پسران.
دخترا ک ماهی 100تومن پسرام فک کنم همین حدود باشه
اسمشم خوابگاه رفاه هست.محیطشم بستگی ب این داره کی هم اتاقیت شه. هیچ قانونیم نداره

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام بچه ها پرستاری آزاد رشت،چالوس،ساری،گرگان 
> کدومشون تاپ تره از لحاظ آموزشی و رفاهی؟؟؟
> مثلا علوم دارویی تهران خیلی خوبه 
> لطفا اگه میدونید با دلیل ترتیب بندی کنید و بگید بهم خیلی ممنون


رشت خوبه ولی بقیه رو نمیدونم

----------


## this

اینکه دانشگاه ساری کنار دریاست(یا نسبتا نزدیک)  خوب نیست؟ 
فک میکنم باید خیلی رویایی باشه این طور نیست؟

----------


## javad12

> اینکه دانشگاه ساری کنار دریاست(یا نسبتا نزدیک)  خوب نیست؟ 
> فک میکنم باید خیلی رویایی باشه این طور نیست؟


چرا خوبه ولی از اون مهم تر اینه که رشته مورد علاقتو بخونی حالا هر کجا باشه که مهم نیس..

----------


## فاطمه96

> در مورد دانشگاه نوشیروانی بابل میدونین؟ خوابگاهش خوبه؟
> آیا ارزش دور بودنو داره؟


دانشگاه خوبیه.خیلی مجهز و بزرگه.مامان و بابام اونجا برق خوندن...
چون بومی بودن خوابگاه نرفتن.درباره خوابگاهش نمیدونم.

----------

